# Strange Adult kiddie tandem spotted - what is it



## rob_mcp (21 May 2009)

OK, I was cycling through london the other day and coming the other way was a bike on which the adult was upright on the back with handle bars etc. just like a normal bike and a small child was on a recumbent style seat up front with crank etc. on a boom like a recumbent. 

A quick trawl of the web revealed a 2 adult version at some exorbitant cost but I can't find a kiddie one. Anyone any ideas?

I'd have thougth for 2 adults the extra weight on the front would make emergency stopping interesting ( or maybe just better padded for the rear rider as he/she flies over the bars) 

Ta

Rob


----------



## Arch (22 May 2009)

Sounds like a Hase Pino, and yes, kids can use them too as you'll in the pics on that site.

The kidztandem can also be adapted to take a recumbent front seat.

I've never heard of a Pino doing anything like an over the handlebars stop. I'm not sure it would be possible. The rear rider is much further behind the front wheel than on a normal bike, and the front rider is also behind it - that's a lot of leverage needed to get it up and over...


----------



## mickle (23 May 2009)

I really like this convertible;

http://www.browncycles.com/tandems.htm


----------



## Arch (25 May 2009)

I just mentioned that one!


----------



## Origamist (26 May 2009)

The new Taga looks interesting (but the price makes it less appealing):

http://www.taga.nl/options.asp


----------



## Arch (26 May 2009)

It certainly took our fancy at Velo Vision:

http://www.velovision.co.uk/cgi-bin/show_comments.pl?storynum=1003


----------



## Origamist (26 May 2009)

Thanks for that link - it looks good and appears to ride well too...


----------



## Arch (26 May 2009)

Yeah, I didn't get a chance to try it, but it seemed to go down well, even if little James looks a bit dubious...


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2009)

I like the look of that ... if a little on the expensive side in comparison to a buggy... but the idea of then continuing the journey by changing mode is brilliant. Pity my kids are past that stage.


----------



## mickle (26 May 2009)

Arch said:


> I just mentioned that one!


----------



## rob_mcp (27 May 2009)

Looking at the pictures with the kids bottom bracket i guess it was a hase pino - won't be getting one of them then!

thanks

Rob


----------

